# [JSP Beans]Variable auslesen



## SaTiZ (8. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann mit <meine:FileCreator> einen String auf einer JSP-Seite ausgeben.
Wie kann ich diesen String am einfachsten in eine Java-Variable einlesen?

Vielen Dank
SaTiZ


----------



## meez (8. Okt 2004)

:?: 

Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz...


----------



## SaTiZ (8. Okt 2004)

Ich hab hier ein Bean, welches ich in einer JSP-Seite über den Tag <meins:FileCreator> aufrufe. dieses Bean gibt einen String aus. Diesen String will ich in eine Java-Variable einlesen.
Ich hatte das folgendermassen probiert:

```
<% String myFileCreator= %><meins:FileCreator><% ; %>
```
Das funktioniert aber nicht.

Verständlich?

SaTiZ


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2004)

Es gibt Jsptags um Beans in Jsp-Seiten einzubinden:

```
<jsp:useBean id="myBean" scope="request" class="myPackage.myBean"/>
<%= myBean.getData() %>
```


----------

